# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Filled Monster Academy [M&M]

## Izzarra

Anyone want to run/play a Monster Academy game? Similar in nature to a Hero High, the Monster Academy differs in that it typically strives to remain hidden from the public eye.

Reference material: Wednesday, Little Witch Academia, Harry Potter, Rosario + Vampire.

M&M 3 or BESM 3/4 would be my system preference, though D&D 5 could also be made to work with homebrew.

I would like to make a Kitsune.



Edit:
Game is M&M, further details down in posts 4 and 5.

----------


## JNAProductions

Of the listed systems, I only own M&M 3rd and D&D 5E.
I'm much more familiar with 5E than M&M, but I can try to work it in either.

Did you have any more ideas for the game besides a general pitch and that you want to be a kitsune?

----------


## Palanan

> Originally Posted by *JNAProductions*
> _Did you have any more ideas for the game...?_


Likewise, I'm wondering what this concept would look like in game form.  

I'm not familiar with any of the listed references other than Harry Potter, so I have no real idea of what the OP is thinking for this.  But I'd be interested to hear more.

.

----------


## Izzarra

> Did you have any more ideas for the game besides a general pitch and that you want to be a kitsune?


Using GITP Big 16 terms I guess you could call it spooky gothic mystery with hack-n-slash and puzzles. I personally would like some anime elements as well but that is entirely optional.

Monster Academy would fall under the urban fantasy genre were most people live a normal non-magical life but there is a secret otherworld where monsters and magic exist.

The academy is where young monsters and magic users go to study things such as: mundane subjects (like math), magic, how to behave in the human world, alchemy, etc.

Basically take the Harry Potter setting and replace 80% of the school cast with vampires, lycanthropes, lamia, fey, devils, demons, angels, etc.




> Of the listed systems, I only own M&M 3rd and D&D 5E.
> I'm much more familiar with 5E than M&M, but I can try to work it in either.


I think M&M would be really good for this as everyone can build up their monstrous abilities as they like and have them ready to go at character creation. I would suggest starting with something like PL 6 / 120 PP.

That being said I wouldn't mind going with your monstrous gestalt method in D&D though it requires a bunch of frontend homebrew to get it running. My main concern with doing this with D&D is that large chunks of what it is to be the specific type of monster aren't available until higher levels.

Here is a D&D kitsune race that I have been tinkering on for my homebrew setting if you want to take a look. I think it is a bit bloated and possibly too powerful but I can't decide what to change. I have been trying to focus on what they can do in myths rather then how they have been interpreted by various TTRPG systems.

*Spoiler: Kitsune*
Show

Kitsune are vulpine shapeshifters. They possess three forms: that of an attractive humanoid of slender build with salient eyes, their true form of an anthropomorphic fox, and that of a regular fox.
*Ability Score Increase:* Your Intelligence score increases by 2.
*Age:* Kitsune mature much slower than humans. They reach adulthood at the age of 50 and can live to be 1000 years old.
*Size:* Kitsune range from under 5 to over 6 feet tall and have slender builds. Your size is Medium.
*Speed:* Your base walking speed is 30 feet.
*Darkvision:* You can see in dim light within 60 feet of you as if it were bright light, and in darkness as if it were dim light. You cant discern color in darkness, only shades of gray.
*Tails:* Kitsune begin their lives with one tail. At 4th level and every 4 levels afterwards they grow an additional tail as they increase in experience. Incredible events may also cause another tail to grow up to a maximum of 9. Kitsune that have 9 tails when they turn 1000 become tenko, a lesser spirit. You know the Dancing Lights cantrip, it produces a number of lights equal to the number of tails you have.
*Shapechanger:* As an action, you can change your appearance into a specific humanoid identity, into the form of a fox, or back to your true form.
This humanoid form is the same age, build, eye color, voice, and gender as your true form. Your statistics are the same in each form. Any equipment you are wearing or carrying isnt changed. When in your humanoid form it is possible for the ears and/or tail(s) of your true form to come out if you become careless, flustered, or incapacitated in some way. Roll 1d4: 1 both your tail(s) and ears appear, 2 your ears appear, 3 your tail(s) appear, 4 you maintain your humanoid form. You can willingly cause your fox ears and/or tail(s) to appear while in humanoid form when you assume the form or later as a bonus action. If your fox ears and/or tail(s) are out while in humanoid form you must revert to your true form for a short or long rest before you can assume your humanoid form without them again. If you drop to 0 HP you revert to your true form.
Changing into the fox form functions as the spell Polymorph except you retain your mental ability scores, the ability to speak, and all of your tails are visible if you have more than one. Use the stats of a Jackal. You can change into a fox a number of times equal to the number of tails you have and regain the ability to do so when you finish a long rest.
*Languages:* You can speak, read, and write Common and Calathule.

*Subrace:* Choose one of the following subraces.
*Zenko Kitsune* (Benevolent Kitsune)
*Ability Score Increase:* Your Wisdom score increases by 1
*Kitsune Magic:* You can cast Jolt and Faerie Fire with this trait, using Intelligence as your spellcasting ability for it. Once you cast either spell, you can't cast it again with this trait until you finish a short or long rest.
*Zenko Skills:* You gain proficiency in Insight or Persuasion.
*Jolt, 1st-level Evocation*
Casting Time: 1 action, Range: 60 feet, Components: V, S, Duration: 1 round
A spark of electricity arcs toward a creature of your choice within range. Make a ranged spell attack against the target. The target takes 2d8 lightning damage on a hit, or half as much damage on a miss. Additionally, if the target is a creature, it must succeed on a Strength saving throw or be pushed 10 feet away from you and knocked prone.

*Yako Kitsune* (Trickster Kitsune)
*Ability Score Increase:* Your Charisma score increases by 1
*Kitsune Luck:* When you roll a 1 on the d20 for an attack roll, ability check, or saving throw, you can reroll the die and must use the new roll.
*Yako Skills:* You gain proficiency in Deception or Stealth.

----------


## JNAProductions

*System:* Mutants and Masterminds 3rd
*Player Count:* Izzarra plus up to three others
*Style of Play:* School shenanigans!
*Allowed Content:* Anything on the linked SRD.
*Character Creation:* A Google Doc or anything else easily legible is fine.


Backstory: Skirt lengthExperience: Power Level 6, 120 Power PointsAlignment: Be nice


*Other Notes:* I'm not the best at M&M, so expect questions and issues. Be prepared to let me know when I mess something up, and try to help me correct it!


*The Lion's Eye Academy* is a respected Chicago private college. It is known for accepting students of all stripes, from anywhere in the USA or the world, as well as the oddness of the faculty. Outside that, it's not not known much at all-and the faculty of Lion's Eye prefer that. They run one of the few remaining supernatural universities, a place where monsters, mages, and other motley folk can finalize their learnings and control their powers. 

You are an incoming student. Some of you have grown up in isolated areas, where it's easy to stay hidden-you'll need a lot of work and a lot of help to stay hidden in the big city. Others amongst you might've already honed your ability to hide, but want to further your powers. Regardless of what brought you here, you're here and ready to learn!

----------


## Izzarra

Thank you for GMing.

What is the approximate equivalent human age of our characters?

Character sheet is underway I think I will be ready to post a link for it in a day or two.

Concept is an exchange student from Japan, a kitsune with some training as a shrine maiden / spirit medium.

----------


## Alaize-chan

Interested, I'm thinking in a phoenix girl with fire powers and some flight, perhaps immortality as she is a phoenix.

Not quite sure about what kind of personality would work best for her but something "fiery" fits a young phoenix

Edit: I'm no expert or complaining but is 120 power points correct? It pretty above the standard for PL 6

----------


## Doggie_arf

More PP on a lower PL gives us more flex for utility powers and skills, while capping our overall power. Sounds good for "teenaged" creatures with innate powers who still have lots of room to grow. 

Me? I'm thinking of going the fishman route. Coming to school to help better my people in an increasingly human-dominated society. Definitely rocking the Innsmouth look, but without the sinister connotations. Lovecraft didn't do us any favors... 

Thinking of a more water-themed bruiser/hunter type, since Izzarra and Alaize are looking at more mystical types. Best underwater, but still effective out of it.

----------


## Llyarden

Also interested, probably as a young dragon with big shoes to fill.

----------


## JNAProductions

> Thank you for GMing.
> 
> What is the approximate equivalent human age of our characters?
> 
> Character sheet is underway I think I will be ready to post a link for it in a day or two.
> 
> Concept is an exchange student from Japan, a kitsune with some training as a shrine maiden / spirit medium.


Young adult.




> Interested, I'm thinking in a phoenix girl with fire powers and some flight, perhaps immortality as she is a phoenix.
> 
> Not quite sure about what kind of personality would work best for her but something "fiery" fits a young phoenix
> 
> Edit: I'm no expert or complaining but is 120 power points correct? It pretty above the standard for PL 6


120 is correct. See the next post.




> More PP on a lower PL gives us more flex for utility powers and skills, while capping our overall power. Sounds good for "teenaged" creatures with innate powers who still have lots of room to grow. 
> 
> Me? I'm thinking of going the fishman route. Coming to school to help better my people in an increasingly human-dominated society. Definitely rocking the Innsmouth look, but without the sinister connotations. Lovecraft didn't do us any favors... 
> 
> Thinking of a more water-themed bruiser/hunter type, since Izzarra and Alaize are looking at more mystical types. Best underwater, but still effective out of it.


Thanks for explaining the purpose of 120 PP.




> Also interested, probably as a young dragon with big shoes to fill.


All concepts so far look pretty good! Looking forward to seeing more on them. :)

----------


## RocknRollFTW

I'm very interested. GM, is the focus of this game going to be combat, investigation, social stuff, or something else? What's the mix you have in mind?

Applications currently seem to lean slightly towards fantasy creatures (Phoenix, dragon, etc.) so I'm looking at spookier types: A ghost, vampire, werewolf, or mummy is what I'm considering right now.

----------


## JNAProductions

> I'm very interested. GM, is the focus of this game going to be combat, investigation, social stuff, or something else? What's the mix you have in mind?
> 
> Applications currently seem to lean slightly towards fantasy creatures (Phoenix, dragon, etc.) so I'm looking at spookier types: A ghost, vampire, werewolf, or mummy is what I'm considering right now.


I'm thinking more social and investigation than combat. If y'all want, I can do some kinda Harry Potter esque "Save the world, or at least save something as mere students" plot, but that's not in mind at least to START.

----------


## Chronomancer79

JNAproductions, so thinking about mAking a kid vampire.  In this world can vampires be born.  Either way thinking of taking the metro vampire template form the supernatural handbook if thats cools.  Kinda of the cool young adult form a long line of powerful vampires.

----------


## Llyarden

Got my mechanics sorted at least and the fluff is...well it's in my head, at least.  I'll hopefully get it written up tomorrow.

A lot of this was written on my phone while on a rattly train with just a little bit of formatting changes done now, so hopefully there isn't any autocorrect wonkiness.  EDIT: There was at least one wonkiness.

*Spoiler: Description*
Show

Leo (his real name is rather long and difficult to pronounce when you don't have a dragon's vocal chords, so much to his parents' frustration he adopted a nickname) is a 17-year-old boy with a difficult-to-place accent, relatively tall and muscular and...kinda _implausibly_ heavy even considering that he's relatively bulky.  His most notable features, though, are his wings, scaly gold tail, and the two big, spiralling horns that curve back from his forehead - at least, when he doesn't have them hidden with an illusion.


*Spoiler: Mechanics (PL6, 120/120PP)*
Show

*Abilities (20 points)* 
Strength 2 (4 points)
Stamina 8 (16 points)

*Defences (4 points)* 
Dodge 0
Parry 0
Fort 8 (from Stamina)
Tgh 8 (from Stamina)
Will 4

*Powers (73 points)* 
*Walking Around Money* - Permanent Enhanced Wealth 4, Limited (not generally legal tender) - 2 points

*Fiery Heart* - Immunity 10 (Fire), Limited to Half Effect - 5 points

*Dragon Wings* - Winged Flight 1 - 1 point

*Tail* - Extra Limb 1 - 1 point

*Draconic Longevity* - Immunity 1 (Age) - 1 point

*Draconic Senses* - Senses 4 (Acute Smell, Acute Analytical Ranged Detect [Olfactory] Treasure), Senses 4 (Acute Accurate Tracking Smell), Limited (only his own possessions, or individuals in possession of them) - 6 points

*Magical Bits And Bobs* - Removable Device, Quirk (each individually Easily Removable) - 47-10-1 = 36 points

*Blasting Ring* - Strength-based Damage 6, Accurate 2, Linked Move Object 8 (Close, Away), Enhanced Alternate Effect 1 - 13 points

*Amulet of Disguise* - Continuous Morph 1 (Human Form), Quirk (illusionary only) - 5 points

*Extradimensional Bag* - Feature 5 (can store Mass 5 of stuff) - 5 points

*Tome of Spells* - Enhanced Expertise (Magic) 10, Enhanced Advantage (Ritualist), Quickness 2 (Limited to Rituals) - 8 points

*Earring of Comprehension* - Comprehend 2 (Speak / Listen) - 4 points

*Orb of the Elemental Wyrm* - 10-point array + 2 alternates = 12 points

*Scales of the Mountain* - Impervious Toughness 8, Crit Immunity - 10 points 

*Blazing Might* - Power-Lifting 6, Damage 1, Reaction (touch) - 10 points

*Gale Wings* - Wings lose Winged, Enhanced Flight 4
*Arcane Dracomorphosis* - 18-point array + 3 alternates (+1 alternate from Blasting Ring) = 21 points

*Magma Claws* - Strength-based Damage 6, Secondary Effect 8, Accurate 2, Improved Critical 2 - 18 points

*Shielding Wings* - Deflect 6, Reduced Range, Damage 4, Reaction (deflected target missed), Limited (melee attacks only) - 18 points

*Draco Flame Shot* - Damage 6, Ranged, Accurate 3 - 18 points

*Draco Flame Wave* - Damage 6, Cone, Selective - 18 points

*Mother's Repulsion Spell (from Blasting Ring)* - Blasting Ring loses Accurate and two ranks (-7 points), gains Burst Area (6+3) and Selective (6+6) - 14 points
_"No, Mother, I will not call it your 'begone, peasants!' spell."_
*Skills (17 points)* 
Expertise (Cooking) +2
Expertise (Magic) +4 (+14 with Tome of Spells)
Expertise (Scholastic) +2
Insight +8
Investigation +8
Perception +10

*Advantages (6 points)*
Wealth 1
Interpose
Attractive 2
Well-Informed
Language (Dragontongue)


*Spoiler: Power Descriptions*
Show

*Walking Around Money [Teleportation]* - To make sure their son doesn't suffer from a lack of pencils, or having the wrong sort of socks, or any other minor issues like that, Leo's parents set aside a sliver of their hoards just for any incidental purchases he might need to make, weaving a spell around it to allow him even with his limited magical knowledge to create a mini-portal that will allow him to retrieve the treasures from the hoard.  (To be given your own hoard before the age of 21 is quite the honour for a dragon, not that Leo really cares.)  Now, his parents being ancient dragons and all, even the small proportion of their hoards they've given to him would be worth billions of dollars.  Rather unfortunately for Leo's dreams of throwing money around like confetti, it turns out that the wider world tends to trade in dollar bills and credit cards.  Gold bullion, priceless paintings and diamond-encrusted jewellery tends to be rather hard to use as money.

*Fiery Heart [Dragon]* - As a creature of fire, Leo is a lot more resistant to fire than a normal person - he's not powerful enough to be completely immune to it, though.

*Dragon Wings [Dragon]* - Leo can fly a bit faster than he can run with his wings, but he hasn't fully learned how to use flight magic, so he can't soar at the kinds of speeds that one would imagine for a dragon.

*Tail [Dragon]* - His tail is pretty close to prehensile, which at least makes up for the havoc it plays with trying to get clothes tailored to him.

*Draconic Longevity [Dragon]* - Dragons can live for centuries, or even millennia.  Leo's obviously not an adult yet by dragon standards, so he still ages normally for now, but once he does reach adulthood he won't physically age any further.  (His full dragon form would continue to get bigger, but he hasn't learned to transform into it yet, so it's a bit of a moot point.)

*Draconic Senses [Dragon]* - Leo has a keen sense of smell, but the full extent of a dragon's sensory abilities are tailored very specifically to their hoard.  He can tell how valuable something is purely by its scent, and can identify and track his own possessions like a bloodhound.  Woe betide anyone who steals from a dragon.

*Magical Bits And Bobs [Magical]* - Leo was given a wide variety of magical artifacts by his parents before he set off on his trip to college.  Or rather, they tried to give him every artifact they could possibly think of and he managed to convince them to 'only' send him with this limited amount.

*Blasting Ring [Physical] [Bludgeoning] [Telekinesis]* - Leo is pretty strong despite having never worked out in his life - that's draconic muscle for you - but his strength is still only really on par with that of an ordinary, if strong, human.  If he does get involved in a fight, he has a ring on one hand that can enchant his blows with telekinetic force, allowing them to not only hit much harder but also send anything he hits flying.

*Amulet of Disguise [Illusion]* - Because wandering around the streets of Chicago with horns, wings and a tail would rather give the game away, Leo wears an amulet that allows him to make his draconic features invisible, transforming himself into an ordinary-looking human teen.  Of course, 'invisible' is not the same as 'gone,' and he has to be very careful to not accidentally smack anything - or anyone - with his wings or tail, and he still weighs the same.  (This was also the one thing that he was actually _planning_ on taking before his parents got involved and dumped an adventuring party's worth of magic items on him.)

*Extradimensional Bag [Extradimensional]* - Appearing like an ordinary satchel on the outside, this bag can store just under a ton of weight without it changing.  The hard part - at least, for anyone who isn't Leo, who's figured out the knack - is working out where in the bag anything _is_.

*Tome of Spells* - A hefty book that contains far more pages than it has any right to, with a spell for almost any occasion.  Leo's not really that practiced at magic, but with the book to reference - and some time to prepare, gather reagents, and so forth - he can conjure a wide variety of magical effects.

*Earring of Comprehension [Telepathy]* - Leo has a rather fetching earring in his right ear that allows him to speak and understand any language.

*Orb of the Elemental Wyrm* - Human legends are full of stories of magical orbs that allow the bearer to control dragons.  The truth is rather less exciting: in the old days - and it's dragons we're talking about here, so these are _really_ old days - dragons elected a council of their number to make decisions that affected the whole of dragonkind.  The orb was the symbol of their power.  In the modern day there's no council of dragons, or even really any organisation of dragons at all, so the orb is just a conversation piece.  Leo's parents gave it to him as kind of a status symbol should he ever run into another dragon, although he mostly uses it to draw forth its magical powers.  The orb has connections to the primal elements of earth, fire, air, and water and the ancient dragons who embodied them.  Leo...hasn't really got the hang of using the orb's water magic, though, so he just uses the first three.

*Scales of the Mountain* - By drawing on the orb's power of earth, Leo can cover his body in hardened scales that could even turn aside pistol fire, and which don't have a single weak point.

*Blazing Might* - By drawing on the orb's power of fire, Leo can drastically amplify his strength to the point that he can lift a car easily, and make himself burning hot to the touch.  (Originally he couldn't actually _separate_ those two powers, which meant that whenever he tried to lift something heavy he ended up melting it, but he's got the hang of it a bit better now.)

*Gale Wings* - By drawing on the orb's power of air, Leo can augment his wings such that he doesn't need to be able to beat them to fly, borne aloft by magic alone, and fly at speeds of 60mph.
*Arcane Dracomorphosis [Magic] [Dragon]* - Leo _has_ learned some self-defence moves from his parents.  Augmented by some rituals he's worked over himself, he can be pretty dangerous for a guy who's never actually been in a serious fight.

*Magma Claws [Slashing] / [Fire]* - Leo can conjure dragon claws of pure magma, that can not only rip through metal but ignite anything they touch.

*Shielding Wings [Physical]* - Leo can augment his wings to be impervious to damage, allowing him to use them as a shield to protect himself or someone next to him - and augmented by his power, anyone striking them with a fist is liable to hurt their own hand more than they are his wings.

*Draco Flame Shot [Fire]* - Leo can't breathe fire without the aid of magic, but with it he can spit a powerful flame out to about 150ft.

*Draco Flame Wave [Fire]* - ...or he can sweep his fire breath in a wide cone like a flamethrower, using the same magic that allows him to cast it to begin with to bend it around anything he doesn't want to harm.

*Mother's Repulsion Spell (from Blasting Ring)* - The blasting ring he carries originally belonged to his mother, and when she gave it to him she also insisted on teaching him a spell to empower its effects.  By striking a blow against the ground while channeling magic into the ring, Leo can unleash a pulse of telekinetic power that can strike any foes in the area and send them flying.


*Spoiler: Complications*
Show

*This Is Me (Motivation: Acceptance)* - Having spent his whole life living with his parents and the assorted hired help, Leo's never really had the chance to hang out with people his own age before, and the rare occasion he has, it's never been with kids who understood the nature of the supernatural.  He's looking forward to it more than he has anything else - but he's hyped the chance of making friends up so much in his head that he's almost desperate to actually _make_ friends.

*Parental Guidance (Relationships)* - Leo has made his parents absolutely promise not to interfere with his school life.  And they have agreed to do so.  But that doesn't stop them using telepathic magic (he doesn't have a cell phone and even if he did they probably wouldn't know how to call him on it) to contact him on _at least_ a daily basis.  And if there was even the slightest suggestion from him that something was wrong the school would probably be 'graced' by the presence of two massive, and very angry, dragons.  So of course he does everything he can to convince them that everything's fine even though it isn't, which just means that his parents don't believe him even when things really _are_ fine.

*Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon (Secret)* - I mean how could I not make the pun?  Leo does, of course, do his best to conceal his draconic nature.  He's...not necessarily good at it, not least because draconic flesh and bone is significantly denser than it is in humans so he weighs almost twice what a normal kid his age and build would, and it certainly doesn't help that his tail kinda expresses his mood whether it's visible or not and he absolutely has accidentally smacked stuff with it when he's gotten excited.  But he tries.

*How Does One Human? (Quirk)* - Now, on a conscious level, Leo understands all the building blocks of human civilisation. He has interacted with humans for most of his life, after all. But those interactions have near-universally been with humans who are paid a great deal of money to do what they're told and not ask questions. Most of what Leo knows about humanity he's learned from popular culture. But he doesn't have a phone, or social media, or a celebrity childhood crush, or any of the other usual accoutrements of...well, being a normal teenager. He is very much a fish out of water. (The sad part is that he's still better at acting human than his parents.)

----------


## JNAProductions

> JNAproductions, so thinking about mAking a kid vampire.  In this world can vampires be born.  Either way thinking of taking the metro vampire template form the supernatural handbook if thats cools.  Kinda of the cool young adult form a long line of powerful vampires.


Vampires cannot be born-only made from the living.

Also, can you link the Metro Vampire template?

----------


## Chronomancer79

> Vampires cannot be born-only made from the living.
> 
> Also, can you link the Metro Vampire template?


Sorry metro sexual vampire its in the supernatural handbook not sure it I can legal link that here.  Its on page 49 and its s balanced out to 70 points

----------


## JNAProductions

> Sorry metro sexual vampire its in the supernatural handbook not sure it I can legal link that here.  Its on page 49 and its s balanced out to 70 points


If you cannot link it legally, you cannot use it.

----------


## Chronomancer79

Its in a book I can type it out.  Hold on.  
Metro sexual vampire 
Str +1, sta , ago +2, dex +2, pre +2

Powers: 
-Blood Drain (Weaken Stamina 3 (Resisted by Fortitude), Grab-based, Limited to draining one rank per round), 
-Emotion Control (Perception Ranged Cumulative Affliction 3 (Resisted and Overcome by Will; Impaired, Disabled, Incapacitated), Subtle, Variable Descriptor (Emotions)), 
-Flight 3 (16 MPH), 
-Undead Invulnerability (Immortality 2 (1 week), Limited (not when staked or beheaded); 
-Immunity 30 (Fortitude effects); 
-Protection 7, Impervious, Limited (not against holy weapons))
 advantages: 
-Attractive, 
-Fascinate (Persuasion), 
-Fearless 
Skills: 
-Persuasion +6 
totals: Abilities 4 + Powers 60 + Advantages 3 + Skills 3 + Defenses 0 = 70

Its just a base starting template already written out its not anything special just means I dont have to do as much math

----------


## Kaworu

Hm ... Maybe I will create a character? Maybe an Infernalists who wanna use black magic for good? :D Half demon maybe? XD

(Asexual succubus? XD lol, my mind went wild there xD help xD)

EDIT: this is how she looks? https://koyoriin.tumblr.com/post/184830092970/scholar-httptwittercomkoyoriin/amp

And maybe she is Korean? UwU

----------


## Alaize-chan

Alright I've the mechanical part of my Phoenix almost ready but her powers look kinda weak... Just straight damage in a few different areas and ranges, will try to come up with some alternates effects.

Besides that I've flight, regeneration, immortality and immunity to heat.

----------


## Izzarra

> Just straight damage in a few different areas and ranges, will try to come up with some alternates effects.


Here are some ideas from some of my half finished characters you could use.

Disintegrating Heat: Weaken (Toughness), Affects Objects - 2 points per rank.
Solar Flare: Affliction (Resisted by Dodge and Overcome by Fortitude; Vision Impaired, Vision Disabled, Visually Unaware), Cumulative, Area (Burst), Limited (Vision) - 2 points per rank.
Heat Stroke: Affliction (Resisted and Overcome by Fortitude; Dazed, Stunned, Incapacitated), Ranged, Cumulative
Fire Form: Insubstantial (Energy Form, Fire) - 15 points
Warming Light: Environment Control (Heat and Light)

----------


## Alaize-chan

Ohhhh those may work thanks a lot 

I was adding weaken and affliction as linked effects to my basic attacks xD

----------


## Alaize-chan

Mechanical things are mostly done, backstory still pending

*Spoiler: Ignis Dawnflame's Crunch*
Show


*Spoiler: Image*
Show




*Abilities*

STR: 0. STA: 2. AGI: 1. DEX: 0.
FGT: 0. INT: 1. AWE: 1. PRE: 1.

*Attacks*
*Fireball!* Ranged Burst Damage 6 (Dodge DC: 16 for Half effect)
*Scorching Firebolts* +6 Ranged Damage 6 linked to Affliction 6 (Resisted by Dodge, overcome by fortitude DC: 16 Vulnerable and Defenseless)
*Inferno* Close Cloud Damage 6 (30ft Cloud Dodge DC: 16 for Half effect)
*Overheat* +6 Ranged Cumulative Affliction 6 (Resisted and Overcome by Fortitude DC: 16 Dazed, Stunned and Incapacitated)
*All Consuming Flames* +6 Ranged Weaken Toughness 6 (Fortitude DC 16, affects Objects)
*Phoenix's Tears* Close Healing 9 (Resurrection, Restorative)
*Unarmed Attack* +0 Close Damage 0 

Initiative: +6


*Defenses*

Dodge: +6 (5 PP) Parry: +4 (4 PP) Toughness: +6 (+4 Protection) Fortitude: +6 (4 PP) Will: +6 (5 PP)

*Skills*

Deception +7, Expertise: Chicago +3, Expertise: History +5, Insight +5, Intimidation +9 Perception +7, Persuasion +9


*Advantages*

All Out Attack, Attractive 2, Evasion, Improved Initiative 1, Luck 1, Move-by Action, Power Attack, Precise Attack 2 (Ranged, Cover and Concealment), Ranged Attack 6

*Powers*

Fiery Nature 
Base: Immunity 5 (Fire) 
Extra: -
Flaws: -
Cost: 5

Inmortal Bird
Base: Immortality 6 (Revive after 1 day), Regeneration 10 (Removes -1 Toughness Penalty Every Round)
Extra: Quirk (Ignites and turns into ashes after dying)
Flaws: Limited (Can't revive if the ashes are drenched or otherwise wet)
Cost: 15

Phoenix Wings
Base: Flight 5 (60 MPH)
Extra: -
Flaws: Wings
Cost: 5

See the Inner Fire 
Base: Senses (Infravision)
Extra: -
Flaws: -
Cost: 1 

Flaming
Base: Feature 2 (Harmless flames that flicker around their person, providing a +2 circumstance bonus to Presence-based checks and Creating a tiny flame, like a match, useful for lighting other fires.)
Extra: -
Flaws: -
Cost: 2

Reinforced Feathers 
Base: Protection 4
Extra: -
Flaws: -
Cost: 4

~Soul of the Phoenix~

Fireball!
Base: Ranged Burst Damage 6 (Dodge DC: 16 for Half effect)
Extra: Ranged, Burst (30 ft Radius), Array 
Flaws: -
Cost: 18

Scorching Firebolts
Base: Ranged Damage 6 linked to Affliction 6 (Resisted by Dodge, overcome by fortitude DC: 16 Vulnerable and Defenseless)
Extra: Ranged, linked, Cumulative, Alternate resistance (Dodge)
Flaws: limited degree 
Cost: 1 (18)

Inferno 
Base: Cloud Damage 6
Extra: Area 2 (Cloud 30 ft),
Flaws: -
Cost: 1 (18)

Overheat
Base: Affliction 6 (Resisted and Overcome by Fortitude DC: 16 Dazed, Stunned and Incapacitated)
Extra: Ranged, Cumulative
Flaws: -
Cost: 1 (18)

All Consuming Flames 
Base: Ranged Weaken Toughness 6 (DC 16)
Extra: Affects Objects, ranged 
Flaws: -
Cost: 1 (18)

Phoenix's Tears
Base: Healing 9
Extra: Resurrection, Restorative 
Flaws: Limited (Others), Tiring
Cost: 1 (18)


*Calculations*

PL: 6. PP: 120/120.

Abilities: 12 Defense: 18 Skills: 19 Advantages: 15 Powers: 55

*Spoiler: Complications*
Show


*Motivation - Responsability:* As a noble Phoenix she has the responsibility of looking for the weaker humans and persons.

*Accident - Wildfire:* Despite all it's possible uses, fire is nevertheless the most destructive of the elements burning all that it touch and spreading quickly until nothing remains, now all that power is in the hands of a moody teenager... By now she has caused at least two fires at the school. 

*Power Loss - Water:* The natural opposite element of fire is of course water, being wet is not a problem but being completely drenched or submerged in liquid makes most of her powers unusable, her feathers offer no protection, she can't produce fire, can't fly and while she can still regenerate to a certain degree she can't revive herself as usual if wet, casting her ashes into the ocean or similar body of water can permanently kill her. 

*Reputation - Time Bomb:* People know her, she has caused some accidents by now and most think that is only a matter of time before she does so again and for real... 

*Temper - Hotheaded:* She's as fiery as her fire and as prideful as an immortal bird of fire can be... and on top of that she's a teenager, she's pretty prone to outbursts and to lash out at those who slight her without hesitation.

----------


## JNAProductions

Will look over later. At work right now.

Can I get a table of applicants?

----------


## Izzarra

Players and Characters
Player
Character
Concept

Izzarra
Yume Tsukiyomi
Kitsune Shrine Maiden / Spirit Medium

Alaize-chan
Ignis Dawnflame
Phoenix

Doggie_arf
TBD
Bruiser/Hunter Fishman

Llyarden
Dragon
Dragon

RocknRollFTW
TBD
Something Spooky

Chronomancer79
TBD
Vampire

Kaworu
TBD
Mage

----------


## JNAProductions

Oki, I have awoken from post-work coma.

Looking over the PCs in more detail...

*Spoiler: Ignis*
Show

Neat image!
Mechanics look pretty much fine.
Complications, good.

*Spoiler: Yume*
Show

Also neat image!
Mechanics look good, far as I can see.
Nothing objectionable in the fluffy bits, so we good.

*Spoiler: Dragon*
Show

Add some more fluff in, but the basics look good!
And I like the fluff in the powers and such.


I would like to start this game by *Monday the 5th*. If you're still interested, but don't have the time to finish a sheet before then, just let me know-a mid year transfer is certainly possible!

----------


## Llyarden

Yeah I'm hopefully gonna get the rest of my fluff done tomorrow.  Things ran away from me a bit today.

----------


## Izzarra

I'll close the thread to new interest now.

----------


## Alaize-chan

Alright, I'm happy my crunch is okay, I thought it might be wrong or something hehe

----------


## RocknRollFTW

When I started thinking of character ideas for this game, the first thing I thought of was Cleo de Nile from Monster High, so I built a similar "Mean Popular Mummy Girl". I forgot that this was set in college and not high school; I don't know how that'll affect what I'm trying to do.

*Spoiler: Mummy*
Show

*Point costs are listed in [Brackets]*

*Abilities*:
Strength 6
Stamina -
Agility 0
Dexterity 0
Fighting 4 [8]
Intellect 0
Awareness 6 [12]
Presence 0

*Skills*:
Close Combat (Unarmed) 2 (+6) [1]
Deception 10 (+10) [5]
Expertise (Magic) 5 (+5) [2.5]
Intimidation 6 (+6) [3]
Investigation 6 (+6) [3]
Persuasion 15 (+15) [7.5]
Stealth 6 (+6) [3]

*Advantages* [6]:
Attractive 2
Benefit (Wealth 3)
_Diehard_
Languages 1

*Powers*:
*Undead* (Immunity 30 (Fortitude effects), No Stamina rank (10 points); Protection 8; Enhanced Advantages (Diehard)) [29]
*Unatural Might* (Enhanced Attributes (Strength 6)) [12]
*Deathless* (Immortality 5) [10]

*Defenses*:
Dodge 4 [4]
Fortitude -
Parry 4
Toughness 8
Will 6

*Offenses*:
*Unarmed* +6, DC 21

*Complications*:
*Motivation - Recognition*: The mummy was revered as a goddess when she was alive, and is determined to reclaim her fame.
*Temper*: The mummy does not take slights & insults against her well, harboring long lasting grudges even for petty reasons.
*Power Loss/Weakness*: The mummy's soul & immortality are tied to a magic amulet; if someone were to steal this amulet they'd have incredible power over her.
*Quirk*: The mummy is a woman from a different time; she's mostly adapted to the modern day but still occasionally messes up.

 Couple of things to note:
- This character has about 14 points left to spend; I'm debating whether to invest into more powers or advantages.
- The character type I'm emulating almost always has some sort of followers. The Minion or Sidekick Advantage would emulate this well, but I know a lot of GM's don't like those Advantages.
- Yes, her persuasion skill is intentionally jacked. That was not a mistake.

----------


## JNAProductions

Did you bypass any Power Level Caps? Those are in play.

Minion/Sidekick is fine, provided you don't abuse it. I trust everyone to act in good faith, though, so do what you feel is best. :)

If something that didn't appear problematic at first ends up being so, we'll address it OOCly.

----------


## Doggie_arf

> I would like to start this game by *Monday the 5th*. If you're still interested, but don't have the time to finish a sheet before then, just let me know-a mid year transfer is certainly possible!


Yeah, I might need the extra time - I had to fight work fires recently.  :Small Sigh:

----------


## JNAProductions

OOC Thread

I'll be starting with the three folk who's sheets I reviewed, but as mentioned earlier, we can do a late transfer. :)

----------


## RocknRollFTW

> Did you bypass any Power Level Caps? Those are in play.


Just double-checked, I should be good. Fortitude + Will = 12, as does Parry + Toughness, Dodge + Toughness, & my character's combined attack bonus & effect rank for her unarmed attack.

Any skill bonuses (Ability Rank + Skill Rank + bonuses from advantages) she has are capped at 16. I'll lower my character's persuasion skill ranks to be safe.

----------


## JNAProductions

> Just double-checked, I should be good. Fortitude + Will = 12, as does Parry + Toughness, Dodge + Toughness, & my character's combined attack bonus & effect rank for her unarmed attack.
> 
> Any skill bonuses (Ability Rank + Skill Rank + bonuses from advantages) she has are capped at 16. I'll lower my character's persuasion skill ranks to be safe.


Nah, you're fine.
I just forgot what the specific cap was for skills.

----------


## Kaworu

Hm... it's not too late to post a sheet at a later point?

(Sorry, recently I sleep at weird hours. Will need to talk with my psychiatrist about that - but I still have a month till next visit... :-P :-) )

----------


## JNAProductions

> Hm... it's not too late to post a sheet at a later point?
> 
> (Sorry, recently I sleep at weird hours. Will need to talk with my psychiatrist about that - but I still have a month till next visit... :-P :-) )


Not at all. IC thread is currently only the first post.
Get your sheet a-going! :)

----------


## Kaworu

Okay, I got some working UwU

LINK: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...it?usp=sharing

MInd me, this is only (more or less) full CS from the mechanical point of view. I have to yet write the bio etc. Still, very excited to have a good person using black magic for noble means! :D

----------


## Izzarra

> Okay, I got some working UwU
> 
> LINK: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...it?usp=sharing


Looks like sharing is off.

----------


## Kaworu

Rats xD Now? ;-)

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...it?usp=sharing

----------


## Izzarra

> Rats xD Now? ;-)


Yep, it is working now.

----------


## Kaworu

I will try to finish the CS tomorrow ;-)

[Yup, another night when I am not sure when exactly I will go to sleep... xD It's almost 4 in the morning in Poland xD HELP xD]

----------


## Kaworu

Yay! :3 I think I finished the CS :3

LINK: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...iumxCgnI/edit#

What do you think? ;-)

----------


## JNAProductions

> Yay! :3 I think I finished the CS :3
> 
> LINK: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...iumxCgnI/edit#
> 
> What do you think? ;-)


Looks good. We've barely begun, so just go to the OOC and IC threads. :)

----------

